# The G10 Tactical THUD



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple of days ago, I ordered a THUD slingshot from Madison Parker. The one I ordered is going to be made in Purple Heart wood and is a really nice robust looking slingshot. In the meantime, until I receive it, I made a very similar looking slingshot to play around with. This one has the Universal Forks, improved lanyard attachment and is made from a material that is worthy of a SEAL's slingshot... 3/4" thick G10.

The word "tactical" is used far to frequently and inappropriately when describing or labeling things... there's "tactical" clothing, knives, guns and yes even slingshots. Tactical in this case refers to something that can actually be used and is suitable for a battlefield environment. I'm not suggesting using a slingshot as a means of doing battle but instead using it as a means of quietly procurring small game and in your down time keeping your "eye" sharp and also as a means of keeping your predatory mind sharp.

Again, I don't have any plans of selling this design as it's Madison's... and once I get the THUD from Madison, I will probably send this one off to him if he wants it.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice Bill.Does that material come in 1/4"sheets,and can you glue wood to it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jaybird, it sure does. You can get it in other colors as well.
It makes a really sharp looking and unique slingshot when you use a black G10 core with Dymondwood slabs glued and pinned to it... much like numbers 4 and 12 on my avatar are done.

With the Frogman Thud from above it itself could look a lot more polished and prettied up... I only polished the forks and left the rest smoothed only with 220 grit paper... so it would have a smooth but not slick feel to it, plus this way the thing won't hardly show scuffs or scratches from hard use.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice slingshot and surely is ready for a seal.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I like your G10 frogman Thud a lot. Very cool slingshot. G10 is very tough stuff. Purple heart wood seems about as hard as desert ironwood to me. It's super hard wood. I I have one of frogman's Thuds, and it is bomb proof.


----------

